# Airfield Under the Sea: Japan's Submersible I-400 Aircraft Carriers



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2009)

.


----------



## Henk (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you for your post Matt.


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you, it was an interesting read!

CD


----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks, Matt. That was a good read...

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you! That was awesome!


----------



## parsifal (Mar 2, 2009)

great article....they were apparently the largest conventional subs ever built.

I doubt that the locks of the canal could have been breached....but it was a good idea....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you Matt. Very interesting material.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2009)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnbr (Mar 3, 2009)

A good book on the I-400 is I-400 By Henry Sakaida Gary Nila and Koji Takaki.


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice link, had never heard of it before


----------



## m kenny (Mar 12, 2009)

HMS M2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Graeme (Mar 12, 2009)

...and Australia's effort...


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 12, 2009)




----------

